# New Member



## thyroxinegirl (Apr 4, 2007)

Hi 
I have just joined the board and this is my first message.
I have been told today that I will need to have the remainder of my thyroid removed.
10 years ago it was found that I had a lump on the right side with a hole in it containing fluid. This was removed successfully and no cancers were found.
I have been on Thyroxine ever since.
For some time I have been aware that the left side was now "lumpy".
This time it seems to be several solid lumps but it is noticeable and beginning to cause mild discomfort.
All through this time my own GP has said that the thyroxine levels were "in the right range" but the Consultant today said it was not the correct strength for my body weight (100 micrograms )
I have always said my weight had gone up from the beginning and nothing moves it (11 stone heaviest).
Feeling really fed up!!!!!!
Has anyone else been through this ?


----------

